# I need a manual for the Bear Odyssey II



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

bearintex said:


> I bought one secondhand for my son, and I need to adjust the draw length on it. Bear website is no help.


Take it to a archery tech, gander mtn, bass pro, cabelas, or specialty stores. Most bows dont need a bow press and its a simple adjustment of a screw. Any idea how old it is?


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Take it to a archery tech, gander mtn, bass pro, cabelas, or specialty stores. Most bows dont need a bow press and its a simple adjustment of a screw. Any idea how old it is?
> 
> 
> >-FLETCH-->


or he could also need to swap out a cam...


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

bear odyssey 2 is easy....simply unscrew the bolt by the number(indacating the draw length) then ffrom there you can rotate the module to where it lines up with the indacated draw length you desire :wink: no press needed


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

make sure to do it to both cams


----------

